# New CFS Newsletter (from Cort Johnson of the CFS Phoenix website)



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

[From Cort Johnson]This new CFS newsletter will keep you up to date on the latest CFS news and research (including the Paper of the Month) and plus patient stories, etc.The first newsletter is it at the below link.phoenix-cfs.org/Phoenix%20Rising%20Vol%20I%20No%20I.htm" TARGET=_blank>http://</A>To subscribe to the newsletter go the below link[URL=http://www.phoenix-cfs.org/_vti_bin/shtml.exe/Phoenix%20Rising%20subscribe.htm][url="http://www.phoenix-cfs.org/_vti_bin/shtml.exe/Phoenix%20Rising%20subscribe.htm"]http://www.phoenix-cfs.org/_vti_bin/shtml....20subscribe.htm


----------

